# Go Pro Best Camera?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The 'nice photos' are not from gopro's. They are from nice cameras upwards for $800-$1000 like SLR's and DSLR's they take on the boat.

GO Pro's take OK photos, but they have a fish-eye effect on them. Gopro is about $300.

But on the flip side, you can make any photo even from an iPhone look good with a little bit of effects.

If you're on a budget I would recommend the Swann HD 1080P Camera. It's the same as a gopro but cheaper.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

the gopro3 just came out looks nice. and you can buy different lenses for them. Www.MakoSpearGuns.com has a ton of lenses mounts clips bags sticks and everything inbetween for them. the tinman lense is best for underwater shots.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have any experience with this one, but the Sony is a new player in the market..
http://store.sony.com/c/Action-Cam-Full-HD-Camcorder/en/c/S_Sony_Action_Cam


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

If you want really good photos (not video) your best bet is to buy an "inexpensive" DSLR. You can get a Nikon D3100 for just under $500. That is a lot but a DSLR will focus on a jumping fish or smiling angler a million times faster than a point-and-shot or a GoPro. You can also set a fast shutter speed that will freeze the action. Lower end DSLRs often have an "action" setting that will focus quickly and freeze action of wiggling fish. They also shoot instantly so there is no shutter lag. When you hit the button the camera goes off. If you seriously want to get great fishing photos it is worth saving for one or buying one used. You can often get deals on refurbished cameras from Nikon and other brands.

The GoPro is intended mostly to be an action video camera. It takes stills but is designed with video as first place. It does take great pics but there is no view finder (you cannot see exactly what you are framing). You just have to point in the general direction and press the shutter.

If you cannot afford a DSLR just get any point-and-shoot. Almost all will be better that a GoPro for just pics.

Now if you want video...that is another story....


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

heres a review on the gopro and it's competitors..
http://gizmodo.com/5959046/gopro-hero-3-black-edition-review-one-badass-fixer-upper
(if you're looking for a motion camera)


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a GoPro Hero and It's a pretty good camera. With out a filter it doesn't look too hot, but adding a filter from instagram is night and day


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

Take a look at a couple of the new Nikons (coolpix series I believe) which are waterproof as well as the Olympus Tough series...


here's a link to the tough series...

Personally, I don't like the rear viewfinder's...i like to look through little boxes and see what's on the sensor ;D ;D

why? sometimes in bright sun, hard to see the view finder...especially when you have the polarized lenses..


http://www.getolympus.com/us/en/digitalcameras/tough.html


For the average fun on the boat, take a few videos and pics...you can't go wrong with these cameras..

Why ?

1.) You drop it, it works
2.) You drop it, it works
3.) You drop it, it works

Just banged my Nikkor 14-24mm 2.8  - $450 repair by Nikon.

Ok, 

Next -

The tough series will do some ok videos....again, we are talking family stuff...

You need to remember to keep the lense clean and always carry lense cleaner and tissue...don't use your T-Shirt full of redfish slime   

The problem with some of the SLR's for boating..is that you need to purchase waterproof cases for on water use...

I carry my D700 on the water with two lenses most of the time on the water...but, I do this for a serious hobby....I carry a Old Harbor Waterproof bag that costs about $200 + but works well....

Pelican cases are in the same range to hold that type of equipment.

If you want to make a few videos....look also at the Kodak Play-something series...for about $125 -150 or so, they had something out last year - it was waterproof and had some good reviews...

I used my  Flipvideo for years...made some fun stuff....nothing Cecil B D'Mills quality...but, enough to enjoy and share....

Just picked up the Hero3...should be fun making some vids soon...once I can find a ride on the water  



DC


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

It sounds like you want a decent quality camera that is tough.  I really like our Olympus tough series 810 (I think it was replaced by the 820).  

http://www.getolympus.com/us/en/digitalcameras/tough/tg-810.html

It has been beat to crap and still takes nice pics and vids.  I have taken it down to 60+ feet diving and it won't turn on at that depth but none of the seals failed.  Get a mounting system and it use it for video, then take it off the mount and shoot that high res close up of your catch.  No box or bag needed as it will take all kinds of abuse.

Take a look at this video from a gopro mounted to my mask of me taking underwater pics with the Olympus.  The still shots are all from the Olympus.  The segment at the end of the sunset is video from the Olympus as well.  The GoPro is great for live action footage where you aren't trying to frame a scene but is a compromise for everything else and with out a zoom lens is almost worthless for still pictures.

http://youtu.be/bo3EP3O4rNs

And some pics from the Olympus:














































They have a newer version that has a better lens but I have zero complaints about the quality of the 810.

http://www.getolympus.com/us/en/digitalcameras/tough/tough-tg-1.html

I also have a Nikon DSLR but don't even always take it on vacation anymore much less just out for a day of fishing.

Perfect world, own all of them, especially if you love photography.  Not a perfect world, buy the best overall compromise which to me is a good, waterproof, durable, point and shoot that has HD video.


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

Great example of what I was speaking about :thumbup:

I don't shoot anything but family stuff at the beach with the Olympus..your shots are great stuff.

BTW, where is that at...looks like Bitter End, St. Thomas ?


dc


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

My girlfriend bought me the hero2 for my birthday about a month ago, she is now pissed because the new Hd3 is 199$ at best buy...great buy for the price.
I like my go pro because 99% of the time I fish solo...hard to take a pic of yourself with a fish without someone there....with a gopro you just smile at the camera while its filming and can get pics from that pretty easily..


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one and I love it for taking video and action stills but when I want good pictures I always default to my DSLR.  You can't beat a gopro though when it comes to a compact rugged option packed video camera when you don't need zoom or focal depth.  I use ours for everything from home video to just playin around.  here is mine with most of it's toys:








Hero2 outdoor model helmet stra and head band factory battery and and charger, wasabi battery and charger, waterproof housing, skeleton housing, lcd backpack with the multiple back doors it comes with, tripod mount, handlebar mount, mounts pack, camera L bracket, and audio technics pro 24cm mic i also have some home made floating poles made from pvc that fit the tripod mount.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I thank everyone for their answers.

Very helpful,......


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

> Great example of what I was speaking about :thumbup:
> 
> I don't shoot anything but family stuff at the beach with the Olympus..your shots are great stuff.
> 
> ...


Martinique, we spent a week there diving.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

the flat lens case gopro makes is a must have. i do not take it off anymore unless i want the wide angle fish eye shot (ie. camera mounted on flybridge facing aft).


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The Flat Lens housing is far superior as far as focus goes, too. The colors seem to have more depth with the flat lens. If you compare raw footage from the same situation using each housing, you will see the difference.


----------



## willievdv (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone put a filter on their Gopro to "polarize" when out at sea in full sun?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

RedJim

I just got the gopro Hero3 Black edition last week. For the money they're hard to beat. 12mp plus waterproof and rugged also its video and a still camera, takes up to 30 pics per second and it can all be controlled by a tiny remote(that comes with the Hero3 Blk edt) so you can easily snap photos of your catch without help(and soon you can control it from your iPhone).










The camera itself is tiny. You can mount it just about anywhere and there's tons of mounts out there for it so you'll be able to achieve shots and angles that standard cameras could only dream about. You can change the video quality, number of frames per second, MP the camera operates at, change the pic burst rate, have it shoot a pic by itself at specific time intervals,  and even make it shoot video and have it take pics at the same time. 

Yes it does fish eye some but if your pic is centered its easy to crop the rounded edges out. And on some pics it actually looks kinda cool. 

Either way its a sound camera and you won't have to worry about getting your $1000 Cannon wet and killing it. 

That my .02 cents. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## tdsounds (May 3, 2013)

You want good pictures, a entry dslr will get you there.  slickdeals.net and look for them. Sometimes they go for around $500 for a combo package.

Gopro won't get you quality pro like pictures.  They do a good job of video for the price. For $300 its not that expensive. If you get into photography, it can get expensive. I have a canon 7D and a few good lenses and it can easily set you back a few grand.

By the way, Wildside those are some nice relaxing pictures.



> It sounds like you want a decent quality camera that is tough.  I really like our Olympus tough series 810 (I think it was replaced by the 820).
> 
> http://www.getolympus.com/us/en/digitalcameras/tough/tg-810.html
> 
> ...


----------

